# Unpopular Opinions Thread: Pop Culture Edition.



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

In the vein of the first thread, share your "unpopular" opinions. This time, we're focused on TV, Movies, Music, Celebs, Books, etc. Hence this being the Entertainment Section. Have fun and spill the tea.

I'll begin:

I really enjoy the movie Showgirls, which is considered one of the worst ever made.

I think the Twilight Series is horribly written.

I don't find George Clooney attractive at all.

I think being an ***hole helps when you're trying to make it in Hollywood.

I think dubstep is insufferable.

I hate nearly everything that plays on mainstream pop radio.

I think everyone at Young Money is either overrated or untalented.

I think simplistic Hollywood beauty trumps the plastic variety.

I think Leo Dicaprio has lost all his sexiness.

90s Nickelodeon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Today's.

Continue.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't think Ryan Gosling is attractive.

I think _The Help_ was the worst Oscar Bait-y film of 2011.

_Glee_ and _The Big Bang Theory_ are insufferable.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> *I don't think Ryan Gosling is attractive.*
> 
> I think _The Help_ was the worst Oscar Bait-y film of 2011.
> 
> _Glee_ and _The Big Bang Theory_ are insufferable.


Totally agree. He has no lips.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

the big bang theory sucks. the concept got annoying after 10 minutes. 

there have really only been 3 good sitcoms... seinfeld, Curb your enthusiasm, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.. Chappelle's Show was great but isn't really a sitcom


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> In the vein of the first thread, share your "unpopular" opinions. This time, we're focused on TV, Movies, Music, Celebs, Books, etc. Hence this being the Entertainment Section. Have fun and spill the tea.
> 
> I'll begin:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call those unpopular opinions 

Uh, ok I got one...

I didn't hate Men in Black 2. In fact, I liked it and used to watch it all the time on DVD.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

lyric said:


> I think the Twilight Series is horribly written.
> 
> I think dubstep is insufferable.
> 
> ...


Ain't that unpopular honeybuns



EagerMinnow84 said:


> *I don't think Ryan Gosling is attractive. *
> 
> _Glee_ and _The Big Bang Theory_ are insufferable.


How dare you!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure kids who didn't grow up in the 90s think today's Nickelodeon is just fine.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Queen, Journey, ACDC, Van Halen, Areosmith and all those types of bands are craaaaaaaaaaaaaaap

Amazing Spider-Man, not that good

The Dark Knight franchise isn't as cool and as people say, the older movies are better

I think Justin Bieber makes GREAT music (lol jk)

Simpsons and Family Guy aren't funny anymore and haven't been for the last five years


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Queen, Journey, ACDC, Van Halen, Areosmith and all those types of bands are craaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
> 
> Amazing Spider-Man, not that good
> 
> ...


Fail. For even joking about it.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

lyric said:


> I think the Twilight Series is horribly written.


Everyone with any taste thinks the Twilight Series is the worse franchise in the history of existence. Fifty Shades of Grey might give it some competition, but since it's based off a Twilight fan fic, it's basically the same thing.

Twilight sends girls a terrible message, and if I ever had kids they were be forbidden from ever watching or reading it.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think Angelina Jolie is as pretty as everyone thinks she is.
I thought the Hunger Games books were some of the most boring books I've ever read and the movie was not that good.
I hate country music (tons of people love it where I live).
I love foreign movies.
I think Keeping Up with the Kardashians is really entertaining.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

peacelovemusic said:


> *I don't think Angelina Jolie is as pretty as everyone thinks she is.*
> I thought the Hunger Games books were some of the most boring books I've ever read and the movie was not that good.
> I hate country music (tons of people love it where I live).
> I love foreign movies.
> ...


Lord. :afr

But that's what makes this thread interesting.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

-Prince sucks (except for a few songs).
-Grey's Anatomy sucks.
-I liked that trashy show Rock of Love and other shows like it.
-Chrystler 300s are fugly.
-American cars are boring and suck.

I'll be back later.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

lyric said:


> lord. :afr
> 
> but that's what makes this thread interesting.


hahaha


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

tea111red said:


> -Prince sucks (except for a few songs).
> -Grey's Anatomy sucks.
> *-I liked that trashy show Rock of Love and other shows like it.*
> -Chrystler 300s are fugly.
> ...


lmao, I like trashy shows like that too


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Brad Pitt is unattractive


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Red Eye on FOX NEWS is an entertaining show.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> I think Brad Pitt is unattractive


He's lost most of his looks now that he's pushing 50.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Angelina Jolie is indeed ugly. So is Megan Fox. you know i'm not really that hip to pop culture so this is a difficult thread.. um..Spongebob Squarepants is awesome?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

flagg lives said:


> the big bang theory sucks. the concept got annoying after 10 minutes.


Agreed



> there have really only been 3 good sitcoms... seinfeld, Curb your enthusiasm, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.. Chappelle's Show was great but isn't really a sitcom


I never really got into seinfeld, never even heard of curb your enthusiasm, but fresh prince was amazing. Chappelle's Show brings back high school memories :yes

I hate soap operas. I hate reality shows like survivor, big brother, or the bachelor (the only one I can stand is Amazing Race). I like MTV even though they don't play any music anymore. Megan Fox is unattractive.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> Agreed
> 
> I never really got into seinfeld, never even heard of curb your enthusiasm, but fresh prince was amazing. Chappelle's Show brings back high school memories :yes
> 
> *I hate soap operas.* I hate reality shows like survivor, big brother, or the bachelor (the only one I can stand is Amazing Race). I like MTV even though they don't play any music anymore. Megan Fox is unattractive.


Not unpopular.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

All marketed pop culture panders to right wing mediacorp relieving it of any authenticity and responsibility


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I *cough* possibly *cough* like One Direction.
I too don't think that Ryan Gosling is attractive.
I think the Hunger Games is overrated.
Jonah Hill isn't funny.
The Notebook is a little overrated.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lyric said:


> Not unpopular.


Oh okay. My mom loves soap operas. Especially filipino ones. Guess she fits outside of this category.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Twilight is ****

Edward Cullen is not the hottest guy on the planet and NO Jacob is not either. 

And for heavens sake, Vampires do NOT sparkle!! They burn, goddamnit. BURN!

And well on the subject of Vampires they are not epic and will everyone please stop swooning over them!!

Reality TV (Big Brother, I'm a celebrity get me out of here, etc) is **** and everyone on there is a fake *****. It even worse when z list celebrities decide to go on to regain lost fame. 

The X Factor is **** too. Every week its the same old same old. Nobody pays the winner any attention after the first month anyway. 

And I cannot stand half the music that makes it on the charts. There are other things to sing about but love at first sight and one night stands. I really cannot stand that godawful song by Will.I.Am. How is screaming "Hell Yeah!" several times in the middle of a song good music?

And Call me maybe is ****. Just because its still on Amazons bestselling list does not change that fact.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

elkalee2194 said:


> And Call me maybe is ****. Just because its still on Amazons bestselling list does not change that fact.


Whoa whoa whoa lol. Definitely an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Glee, gossip girl, seinfeld, curb your enthusiasm, woody allen movies... all suck.

Scott Disick is the man!
And I like watching Jersey shore :um


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa lol. Definitely an unpopular opinion.


Ha ha! That's just an argument I have with my sister over that song! I literally cannot stand that song!! Its awful!!! I just don't understand why anyone likes it!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ But it's so catchy and happy though! :b


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Catchy...yes. Ill give it that. Happy...okay, yeah.

The lyrics though...God they're awful!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

David Guetta makes awful commercial dance tracks nowadays.

The Voice is annoying. It started here and it blew up after 3 seasons.

Nickelback is ok.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think U2 is the most overrated band in the world. I just don't get the praise. ''I will follow'' is their only song that I really like.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stilla said:


> ^ But it's so catchy and happy though! :b


That's the worst type of song: Silly/annoying, but you can't get it out of your head.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Doris Day was an underrated singer and actress in her time.
I love the Carpenters music and think that Karen Carpenter had a beautiful voice. No-one comes close to her quality even today.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> That's the worst type of song: Silly/annoying, but you can't get it out of your head.


:ditto


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

U2 sucks. Every song sounds the same and Bono is such an insufferable douche.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

London 2012 Olympic opening ceremony was sh*t

I felt like crying after 7 years of build up, £27 million spent, and they produce that cheap piece of trash

British history is more than just 'green fields', the industrial revolution, and then the 1960s

I am British born and bred and I didn't even understand half of it

Worst of all they got Paul McCartney to kill evryone's fun at the end of it


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I *cough* possibly *cough* like One Direction.
> I too don't think that Ryan Gosling is attractive.
> I think the Hunger Games is overrated.
> Jonah Hill isn't funny.
> The Notebook is a little overrated.


I agree with all of these except the Ryan Gosling one. haha


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

-Nas and Biggie > Tupac
-Frank Ocean is garbage
-Odd Future is garbage
-R&B as a whole is dead, both in terms of quality and performance on the charts.
-Dubstep sucks
-The Simpsons has been the most boring show on television the last 12 years.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower is probably the MOST overrated book among wannabe deep hipster kids who think they know shet and don't.

Forrest Gump was not that great of a movie.

Being overly obsessive over kpop stars makes no sense.

Forever 21 is overrated.

Top 50 songs, especially rap, blows.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I think Glee is a good show :um


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> I think Glee is a good show :um


:ditto

....shush... :um


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

purplerainx3 said:


> The Perks of Being a Wallflower is probably the MOST overrated book among wannabe deep hipster kids who think they know shet and don't.
> 
> *Forrest Gump was not that great of a movie.*
> 
> ...


At least you've seen it!!! I haven't watched that movie, and I feel so weird. lol


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't find any of the Hollywood actors hot.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

the avengers was a boring *** movie
2 chainz sucks
big bang theory + how I met your mother are the worst comedy shows on TV
"the walking dead" has some of the worst acting ever



InfiniteBlaze said:


> -Odd Future is garbage


also true.



> -R&B as a whole is dead, both in terms of quality and performance on the


Mostly. But that dude Miguel is a pretty good R&B artist imo.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

50 Shades of Grey, not unlike Twilight, is about a weak female character who is taken advantage of and abused by a creepy dude. Except it's more pornographic than Twilight. I think these two popular series in particular are examples of where the world has gone wrong. This is not literature, people. It's ****. It teaches girls they should get involved in unhealthy relationships as long as it feels good on a superficial level.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

laura024 said:


> 50 Shades of Grey, not unlike Twilight, is about a weak female character who is taken advantage of and abused by a creepy dude. Except it's more pornographic than Twilight. I think these two popular series in particular are examples of where the world has gone wrong. This is not literature, people. It's ****. It teaches girls they should get involved in unhealthy relationships as long as it feels good on a superficial level.


Both stories are for middle aged spinsters who have no romantic experience.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

How can someone say Forrest Gump isn't a good movie? Sure Tom Hanks sucks and all, and they should have picked a lesser known actor for that role imo. The story is great though.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Cartoon network isnt even a husk of its former glory more like a frat guy in his 40s at a party and noone wants hime there....dont get me started on the scifi and history channel


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Bob Dylan sucks. Garth Brooks sucks.
American TV sucks compared to European and Canadian TV. 
Justin Bieber is a ****** wannabe.
Oh, and Tyler the Creator is rap for white people so they can feel cool.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackSuit said:


> Bob Dylan sucks. Garth Brooks sucks.
> American TV sucks compared to European and Canadian TV.
> Justin Bieber is a ****** wannabe.
> Oh, and Tyler the Creator is rap for white people so they can feel cool.


How can someone be a "w*gger" wannabe? The term is normally given to young white men who dress, act, and overall try to live some sort of hip hop culture lifestyle. Those are what we call "w*ggers" but i don't think it's even possible to have a wannabe version of that, perhaps just a more pathetic one.
You can't have a wannabe-wannabe, without it reversing itself back to the true and genuine thing.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lyric said:


> He's lost most of his looks now that he's pushing 50.


yeah he's older now but he's just not the type of guys I find attractive

I think Adele's someone like you is overrated


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Angelina Jolie is indeed ugly. So is Megan Fox. you know i'm not really that hip to pop culture so this is a difficult thread.. um..Spongebob Squarepants is awesome?


I wouldn't say they are ugly, but they're not the most attractive girls I've ever seen either.

I don't find most of the Hollywood actresses that attractive.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Totally Terrified said:


> All marketed pop culture panders to right wing mediacorp relieving it of any authenticity and responsibility


Huh? How is this?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Huh? How is this?


by default


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> yeah he's older now but he's just not the type of guys I find attractive
> 
> I think Adele's someone like you is overrated


That song makes you fall into a coma. The only reason it's so popular is because it stands out among the autotuned crap on the radio.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> How can someone be a "w*gger" wannabe? The term is normally given to young white men who dress, act, and overall try to live some sort of hip hop culture lifestyle. Those are what we call "w*ggers" but i don't think it's even possible to have a wannabe version of that, perhaps just a more pathetic one.
> You can't have a wannabe-wannabe, without it reversing itself back to the true and genuine thing.


well i mean he's trying to stealing black culture and music. and ends up just coming off as one of those ****** idiots


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Obama isn't the first black president

He isn't entirely black


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackSuit said:


> well i mean he's trying to stealing black culture and music. and ends up just coming off as one of those ****** idiots


While i do agree completely, there's far worse out there. White rappers for example. Eminem, Yelawolf, Lil Wyte...they're all clowns.

Here's an unpopular opinion for the thread, rappers should be locked up somewhere out of sight. White or black.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> While i do agree completely, there's far worse out there. White rappers for example. Eminem, Yelawolf, Lil Wyte...they're all clowns.
> 
> Here's an unpopular opinion for the thread, rappers should be locked aware out of sight. White or black.


maybe the ones that promote violence and misogyny


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Nickelback isn't as bad as people say they are. In fact, I enjoy their music on occasion...There! I said it!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Nickelback isn't as bad as people say they are. In fact, I enjoy their music on occasion...There! I said it!


uke


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> uke


Way to encourage people to post their unpopular opinions on your thread. :roll I don't understand why people think it's so cool to be cynical. How's that for an unpopular opinion?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Way to encourage people to post their unpopular opinions on your thread. :roll I don't understand why people think it's so cool to be cynical. How's that for an unpopular opinion?


Why so sensitive?? It's all fun and games. This thread welcomes friendly debates. We're free to disagree.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I like some country music (everyone hates it here)
Muse and the Foo Fighters are overrated
Taylor Swift isn't good looking. She has weird eyes.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, but I _loved_ the following movies...

The Godfather Part III (It's my favorite of the trilogy!)
Bio-Dome (Pauly Shore is kind of funny.)
Wild Wild West (The Will Smith one.)
Batman & Robin (The George Clooney one.)
Battlefield Earth (L. Ron Hubbard was a good science fiction writer.)
Super Mario Bros. (The 1993 live action movie starring Bob Hoskins.)

And I don't care what anyone says, but I _hated_ the following movies...

Forrest Gump (I turned it off as soon as Forrest started running when he was a kid and his leg braces shattered.)
Titanic (In fairness, the final act is good, but the rest of the movie sucks.)
Avatar (An overblown remake of "Fern Gully: The Last Rainforest.")
Gamer (One of the few movies I demanded my money back for.)
Batman Begins (Christian Bale is terrible as Batman and the movie was just a poor excuse to remake a perfectly good franchise.)
Dazed and Confused (I never made it more than a half hour into this movie, every time I watch it makes me suicidally depressed-- I do love most of Richard Linklater's other films, though.)
Almost any Wes Craven movie... (The best things with his name attached to them are the remake of "A Nightmare on Elm Street," the "Carnival of Souls" remake and the remake to the terrible 1970s "The Hills Have Eyes.")
The Amazing Spider-Man (Again, I walked out of the theater about twenty minutes into it.)
Animal House (Because I hated everything about my college experience, I hated this movie, it does the same thing for me that "Dazed and Confused" does-- it makes me want to run a straight razor across my wrists.)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Romance is usually stupid, the only romance movie I truly enjoy is "Vanilla Sky.")
Inception (Overrated, convoluted piece of crap from a crappy director who has one good movie.)
Re-Animator (Terrible acting, terrible script, terrible direction.)
Labyrinth (David Bowie was the only good thing about this piece of crap.)
Transformers (Megan Fox is Snow White Trash.)
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (A racist, self-appreciative and demeaning movie that I walked out of in theaters.)
Transformers: Dark of the Moon (I didn't even watch the whole thing, I saw part of it on Cinemax and got disgusted.)
Donnie Darko (While it has a solid story, all the high school stuff bothers me and gives me what I like to call "douche chills.")
The Breakfast Club (Again, makes me want to open a vein and die.)
Saw (All of them, the first one is the worst-- a total rip-off of David Fincher's "Se7en.")
Pan's Labyrinth (And anything else that Guillermo del Toro has made, he's just a godawful director and writer.)
Tron (The first one, it has no plot and nothing going for it, it's hard to follow and none of what they're talking about makes sense.)
The remake of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" (The 2003 Michael Bay produced one. R. Lee Ermey was the only good thing about it.)
Rudy (Self-righteous movie starring Samwise the Brave.)
Jurassic Park (It's just a terrible movie, there's nothing redeeming about it and furthermore I blame this movie for "Super Mario Bros.'" box office failure. And Jeff Goldblum sucks.)
Memento (Christopher Nolan is so overrated and this movie sucks so horribly that I felt something warm and sticky in my mouth.)
Session 9 (Horrible, stupid, looks like it was filmed with a cell phone camera held by the director's four year old daughter.)


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> Why so sensitive?? It's all fun and games. This thread welcomes friendly debates. We're free to disagree.


You're right. Everyone's free to disagree and there's plenty of things on this list that I disagree with. I just find it discouraging when somebody asks for an opinion of mine that's generally in the minority and then bashes me for having that opinion. I already feel self conscious (intensified by my SAD) about enjoying something everybody repeatedly claims is in bad taste.

The second part of my comment, about people glorifying cynicism, was actually more a general observation rather than a personal attack. Even on this thread, I've noticed that about 80% of the things listed are about disliking popular things rather than liking unpopular things. And then you can't watch a single music video on youtube without somebody bashing Justin Bieber in the comments. I don't like his music either, but why is he the first thing to come to people's mind when listening to Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> You're right. Everyone's free to disagree and there's plenty of things on this list that I disagree with. I just find it discouraging when somebody asks for an opinion of mine that's generally in the minority and then bashes me for having that opinion. I already feel self conscious (intensified by my SAD) about enjoying something everybody repeatedly claims is in bad taste.
> 
> The second part of my comment, about people glorifying cynicism, was actually more a general observation rather than a personal attack. Even on this thread, I've noticed that about 80% of the things listed are about disliking popular things rather than liking unpopular things. And then you can't watch a single music video on youtube without somebody bashing Justin Bieber in the comments. I don't like his music either, but why is he the first thing to come to people's mind when listening to Jimi Hendrix?


Well, you're absolutely right. People's hatred for Bieber or anything else they dislike tends to override what they DO like. I've been guilty of that sort of thing myself, since I'm admittedly a cynic. It's something I'd like to work on though. I can only speak for myself and say that when I see someone that's talentless go on to get a perfect life with money and fame, I get jealous and it frustrates me.

Sorry if you felt self-conscious. But no one is bashing you or anyone else's opinion. This thread, like the other one, is meant to be light-hearted.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> Well, you're absolutely right. People's hatred for Bieber or anything else they dislike tends to override what they DO like. I've been guilty of that sort of thing myself, since I'm admittedly a cynic. It's something I'd like to work on though. I can only speak for myself and say that when I see someone that's talentless go on to get a perfect life with money and fame, I get jealous and it frustrates me.
> 
> Sorry if you felt self-conscious. But no one is bashing you or anyone else's opinion. This thread, like the other one, is meant to be light-hearted.


Likewise, I'm sorry for assuming your post was a personal attack. After reading over how sarcastic my reply was, I was afraid we were going to start feeling bitter about each other. I'm glad that we resolved it quickly. :squeeze


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Likewise, I'm sorry for assuming your post was a personal attack. After reading over how sarcastic my reply was, I was afraid we were going to start feeling bitter about each other. I'm glad that we resolved it quickly. :squeeze


:squeeze:


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix wasn't that great of a guitar player, even for his time. He only got recognition because he was African American. David Gilmour and Carlos Santana were far superior in talent and creativity.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Jimi Hendrix wasn't that great of a guitar player, even for his time. He only got recognition because he was African American. David Gilmour and Carlos Santana were far superior in talent and creativity.


David Gilmour maybe,but Carlos Santana? Really?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

fonz said:


> David Gilmour maybe,but Carlos Santana? Really?


Indeed. Hell Toni Iommi too.


----------



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

- Family Guy isn't funny
- Neither is Lee Evans
- I don't really like The Beatles
- Mainstream rap is unspeakably bad
- most modern cartoons are all the same
- I like to see graffiti
- Charlie Sheen is annoying and certainly not winning
- Lana Del Rey is the only Top 40 artist I like
- Drake is not good looking
- Lady Gaga tries too hard
- Other than Twilight, I like Kristen Stewart's other movies


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

lyric said:


> In the vein of the first thread, share your "unpopular" opinions. This time, we're focused on TV, Movies, Music, Celebs, Books, etc. Hence this being the Entertainment Section. Have fun and spill the tea.
> 
> I'll begin:
> 
> I think the Twilight Series is horribly written.


 I don't think that's an _unpopular _opinion.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Jimi Hendrix wasn't that great of a guitar player, even for his time. He only got recognition because he was African American. David Gilmour and Carlos Santana were far superior in talent and creativity.


While I couldn't disagree more, I do believe that some guitarists aren't getting the recognition they deserve if that's what you were implying.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Kingpin said:


> While I couldn't disagree more, I do believe that some guitarists aren't getting the recognition they deserve if that's what you were implying.


I was implying that yes, along _with_ saying Jimi wasn't that great.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> While i do agree completely, there's far worse out there. White rappers for example. Eminem, Yelawolf, Lil Wyte...they're all clowns.
> 
> Here's an unpopular opinion for the thread, rappers should be locked up somewhere out of sight. White or black.


Lol I'm okay with this!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Though I didn't learn anything substantial from it, I thought Twilight was entertaining. :duck


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

socialdrugs said:


> - Family Guy isn't funny
> - Neither is Lee Evans
> - I don't really like The Beatles
> - Mainstream rap is unspeakably bad
> ...


I hate him. And yes, Drake looks like a thumb.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Kristin Wiig. Not funny. 
Mad Men. Undeserving of all its accolades, especially if it wins for the awful season 5. 
Family Guy. Not funny.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't think rap should be considered music
I don't think death metal should be considered music either
I think most lawyer shows are boring crap especially law and order
I think NBC sucks compared to the other networks
I think V, Terra Nova, Jerico and The Event were all great shows that should've never been canceled
I like reality tv and am not ashamed to admit it
I think the Beatles were way overrated
I've always found Leonardo Decaprio ugly
I don't think Angelina Jolie is pretty


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

LoneLioness said:


> I don't think rap should be considered music
> I don't think death metal should be considered music either
> I think most lawyer shows are boring crap especially law and order
> I think NBC sucks compared to the other networks
> ...


Most women don't. :boogie


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Everything Stephen Moffat (Sherlock, Doctor Who) touches is ****. I think he's a terrible writer.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

purplerainx3 said:


> Forrest Gump was not that great of a movie.


Over-appreciated, to be sure. And way too dependent on music montages to move the plot along.

It's basically the story of a guy who does a bunch of random, unrelated stuff while being creepily obsessed with a woman that has been nothing but rude to him throughout his adult life.

Actually, that is perhaps the most realistic plot I've ever heard of in a movie.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Johnny Depp isn't hot any more. Like, at all. He's become gross.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Jokes on you gangstas and wannabes. Nobody takes you seriously, not even crappy "hardcore" punk rockers.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Johnny Depp isn't hot any more. Like, at all. He's become gross.


He's old. And he'll always be desirable just cause he's Johnny Depp.


----------



## Shack (Jan 8, 2010)

Ke$ha is extremely talented


----------



## Shack (Jan 8, 2010)

Steve Spielberg is overrated. Good director. Not a transcendent director.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Shack said:


> Ke$ha is extremely talented


:sus


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Shack said:


> Ke$ha is extremely talented


I second that. She has a genuinely nice voice without the auto tune.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

-Liberals and Conservatives are ultimatley the same in the end
-University degree's have pretty much replaced high school diplomas
-There are far too many superhero movies
-The Harry Potter franchise was too long
-The new Star Trek movie was stupid


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> -There are far too many superhero movies


Agreed.



lyric said:


> He's old. And he'll always be desirable just cause he's Johnny Depp.












Not sure.


----------



## Braaainns (May 17, 2012)

Eh, today's Nickelodeon isn't so bad, they still show a lot of the old stuff. I just wish they'd stick to cartoons rather than lame "sitcoms" such as iCarly and whatnot.

What? Someone else who doesn't find The Big Bang Theory funny? Me and my friend seriously thought we were the only ones xD.

I don't like most sitcoms that put in an annoying laugh track after every one of their stupid jokes. It doesn't make it funny, just distracting. I wholeheartedly believe that sitcoms would be way better if laugh tracks were banned.

I actually hate Doctor Who *hides in bomb shelter to avoid flame war*.

I think pretty much the whole internet hates Twilight, you are not alone my friend 

Again it's hardly unpopular opinion, but I need to get it out there- I hate reality shows and soaps. Nothing more needs to be said, I just hate them with every fabric of my being.

I prefer Futurama to The Simpsons, and always have. It's a way underrated show.

I don't really like Queen, or any of those old '80s bands everyone seems to love. Maybe it's just because wasn't born at the time so I'm too young to remember it.

Facebook is a terrible website.

They make way too many rom-coms/chick-flicks/whatever you wanna call them. One is much more than enough.

I find most of the "hot" Hollywood actors to just be generic looking. Seriously don't get the craze.

This was fun to write :clap


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it just me, or is Megan Fox way to plastic to be attractive?



lisbeth said:


> Everything Stephen Moffat (Sherlock, Doctor Who) touches is ****. I think he's a terrible writer.


I thought I was the only one in the world who thought this. Also, I hate that his fans scream bloody murder if you so much as _think_ of criticizing him.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Braaainns said:


> I actually hate Doctor Who












...Nah, I'm joking :teeth


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

targetbuddy said:


> Is it just me, or is Megan Fox way to plastic to be attractive?


I agree,but I think we're in the vast minority


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Micheal Shannon can be cute. 

I think Spun is a good drug movie.

Bridesmaids was overrated.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Bridesmaids was overrated.


^ So true - I didn't find it at all funny.

I think many of today's Hollywood actors and actresses are wooden and look plastic and superficial. I prefer the older "Golden Age" of Hollywood actors and actresses such as Doris Day, Audrey Hepburn. They had their own unique individual talent and beauty.

Keira Knightley is NOT beautiful.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never watched more than two consecutive minutes of "The Simpsons", and the show does not look funny.

"Modern Family", from the little I've watched, looks like bottom-of-the-barrel trash, and I'm ashamed that Ed O'Neill, one of the greatest TV actors ever, is involved with it (he was the only reason I tuned in originally). 

"Married . . . with Children" is the second greatest TV show ever, next to "Seinfeld". 

"Breaking Bad" has lost a lot of the quality it had in seasons 1-3, with the past two seasons being mostly substandard (well, the first half of season 4 was good, but the rest was generic mob crap). 

Martin Scorsese and Quentin Tarantino are the most overrated filmmakers in the history of cinema. For the most part, they make films that are all style and no substance. Just being aware of film history and mimicking it does not constitute making good films. 

The Beatles were overrated. I've never understood their appeal, either together or individually. 

Echoing what someone else said, Angelina Jolie and Megan Fox aren't very good looking, and neither are Giselle Bundchen (butt ugly, looks like a man), Brooklyn Decker, Marisa Miller, or any of these SI swimsuit/Victoria's Secret-type models.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I dislike Michael Fassbender.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I dislike Michael Fassbender.


OMG. I really don't understand the hype either. Looks like an ordinary dude to me.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think Brad Pitt is not attractive at all.
Most pop artists like Katy Perry and Rhianna suck. 
Scarlett Johansson is overrated.
Beyonce isn't as good as they make her out to be imo.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel that David Fincher has made exactly one really good film: "Se7en" ("The Game" wasn't that bad, but it doesn't hold up on a second viewing.) For some reason, his movies seem to get buzz going even when they're below par. "Benjamin Button" is a very, very, very, very, _very_ bad movie. "Fight Club" is simply overrated. "Social Network" and "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" also sucked big time (as do Stieg Larsson's source novel and the Swedish film version), and even though I like Trent Reznor a lot, his scores for both films add up to absolutely nothing and are undeserving of any awards.

Aside from "The Avengers", which was pretty okay but not great, Joss Whedon hasn't done anything that good that I've watched. I'm mystified by the cult surrounding his work. The few "Buffy" episodes I've viewed haven't been anything spectacular, "Firefly" wasn't anything special either, "Serenity" was just plain awful, and "Dr. Horrible" was witless and obvious.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

I like some dubstep. Not because of the beat. Not because of the "sick drops". I like it because there's quite a bit of stuff out there that is musically intriguing. I recently heard one song use the Locrian mode in a tasteful way, something considered basically impossible by conventional music theory, and it completely caught me off guard.

That's right: I like dubstep BECAUSE I'm a snob.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

targetbuddy said:


> I like some dubstep. Not because of the beat. Not because of the "sick drops". I like it because there's quite a bit of stuff out there that is musically intriguing. I recently heard one song use the Locrian mode in a tasteful way, something considered basically impossible by conventional music theory, and it completely caught me off guard.
> 
> That's right: I like dubstep BECAUSE I'm a snob.


:no


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

socialdrugs said:


> - *Family Guy isn't funny*
> - Neither is Lee Evans
> - I don't really like The Beatles
> *- *Mainstream rap is unspeakably bad*
> ...


*keyword is mainstream. Rap, when done right, can be powerful.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> -Nas and Biggie > Tupac
> *-Frank Ocean is garbage*
> -Odd Future is garbage
> *-R&B as a whole is dead, both in terms of quality and performance on the charts.*
> ...


Mmm. Partially True. I, for one, love Frank Ocean. The rest of odd future is garbage to me. Lots of people know they exist, but only know of Tyler and Frank. :roll.

Glee is just... terrible  I am all about Musical theatre and Theatrical Drama, but glee butchered so many wonderful songs and that whole misfit highshcool thing is a cliche to me. Highschool is a common setting, but do something new with it ^^

-I Enjoy Ratchet Songs from time to time from artists such as Tyga
- From time to time i like to see Ratchet women be ratchet (Bad Girls Club, etc.)
- I like One Direction for their personality, I don't even listen to music on the radio anymore
- Movies with actors who pretend to be gay. A gay dude in my school always said this, it was pretty much irrelevant to me, but suddenly I agree now.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I must be the only person who doesn't understand the appeal of JRR Tolkien and who fell asleep halfway through the first LotR movie.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Kate Upton has fantastic boobies and a lovely face, but the rest of her body is just terrible. No waist, no hips, no ***, and bad legs. I'd still totally be up for a lesbian moment with her, though.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> Kate Upton has fantastic boobies and a lovely face, but the rest of her body is just terrible. No waist, no hips, no ***, and bad legs. I'd still totally be up for a lesbian moment with her, though.


She got that Spongebob body. As far as models, I'm more of a Miranda Kerr fan. I prefer brunettes.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Transformers revenge of the fallen - I loved it.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Obama isn't the first black president
> 
> He isn't entirely black


 technically he is black


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the term ****** is just as bad as ******


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

olschool said:


> technically he is black


Technically, He's bi-racial.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

hey, trust me on this , technically he is black ok!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What makes a person "black"?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> What makes a person "black"?


When people randomly decide he is.

Back in the day white slave owners used to rape their black slaves all the time. None of the kids could've passed for white, though, and no doubt considered themselves as black and worthless as the next guy.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^^^good answer!!!!!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes I confuse you with straightarrows because you two share a love of exclamation points.

(^unpopular opinion?)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> When people randomly decide he is.
> 
> Back in the day white slave owners used to rape their black slaves all the time. None of the kids could've passed for white, though, and no doubt considered themselves as black and worthless as the next guy.


No-one randomly decided he isn't black, you just cannot ignore the entirety of his roots.

I used to know a French Creole girl who can pass for "white". Her sister on the other hand, looks more "black". It shows that both girls are as much "white" as they are "black".

Anyway I don't even like these loose terms, where do we draw the line between races?!

And finally, OBAMA!!!!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Oasis are one of the most over-rated bands in history. They can barely sing and their music is an irritating chore to listen to. Plus they act like divs in public/interviews.

Rap is barely worthy of being called music and hugely untalented most of the time. Especially the crap where they speed up a classic and put it in high pitch and some knob, dressed like a knob, acting like a knob, talking like a knob ruins it forever.

Transformers 2 was good (apart from those two irritating homiebots).

George Clooney is the worst, most wooden actor ever.

Reality TV is the worst kind of decadent, cheap crap shown. X-factor etc suck big time. I don't care about following someone around or learning about every profession there is, which is the most basic formula recycled over and over. Get back to documentaries.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I think The Godfather sucks (I can easily tell right off the bat that it was purposely made to be pretentious: GOD-father LOL)

I think both Michael and Invincible are by far Michael Jackson's best albums... and I think Thriller is his worst album.

Citizen Kane sucks (again it's a pretentious film wannabe so it can sell propaganda)

The Beatles are way way too overrated. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Roger Ebert had a gun pointed to his head while writing reviews...they're practically the same thing as what other critics and the mainstream thinks... no use in giving a review if you're just repeating and not really giving your opinion.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Sometimes I confuse you with straightarrows because you two share a love of exclamation points.
> 
> (^unpopular opinion?)


:um? me?! give me an example?


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Okay. This is going to take some courage. :no

I liked the second Twilight book and the first film. The second book, because it dealt with pathetic teenage girl feelings of relationship loss that I was very familiar with at the time, and the first film because of the soundtrack, the cinematography and how stupidly camp and OTT it was.

Stephenie Meyer is a terrible writer though, that much I absolutely 150% agree with.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate The Walking Dead. 

Halo is the most overrated video game series in history and aside from CoD the main reason why FPS games have gone down the tubes. Not Bungie's fault, though. They made a unique and fresh FPS (Halo: Combat Evolved, which I thoroughly enjoyed), and it became so popular that they just rehashed the same game over and over 4 or 5 times. Okay, I guess it is their fault. A little innovation would have been nice, mixed with some decent ****ing level design.

God I'm a nerd.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

rymo said:


> I hate The Walking Dead.
> 
> Halo is the most overrated video game series in history and aside from CoD the main reason why FPS games have gone down the tubes. Not Bungie's fault, though. They made a unique and fresh FPS (Halo: Combat Evolved, which I thoroughly enjoyed), and it became so popular that they just rehashed the same game over and over 4 or 5 times. Okay, I guess it is their fault. A little innovation would have been nice, mixed with some decent ****ing level design.
> 
> God I'm a nerd.


It's okay, you get a high five for the FPS criticism. You're right.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

99.9% of all mainstream music today is ear-rape.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

the alley cat said:


> I think The Godfather sucks (I can easily tell right off the bat that it was purposely made to be pretentious: GOD-father LOL)


What's bad about it? It might not be my favourite film ever,but it has fewer flaws than any film I've ever seen


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Star wars prequals > origional trilogy.

*hides*

And IMO, if you just liked a new hope and empire, but hated the rest, you aren't anywhere near as much of a fan a someone who enjoyed all six. Your just a star wars hater who happend to like the first two


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> Star wars prequals > origional trilogy.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> And IMO, if you just liked a new hope and empire, but hated the rest, you aren't anywhere near as much of a fan a someone who enjoyed all six. Your just a star wars hater who happend to like the first two


I like all of the Star Wars movies. I don't really have a favorite. I'm sure the sequel trilogy is going to be good.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I like all of the Star Wars movies. I don't really have a favorite. I'm sure the sequel trilogy is going to be good.


:clap PREACH IT BRO!!!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Okay. This is going to take some courage. :no
> 
> I liked the second Twilight book and the first film. The second book, because it dealt with pathetic teenage girl feelings of relationship loss that I was very familiar with at the time, and the first film because of the soundtrack, the cinematography and how stupidly camp and OTT it was.
> 
> Stephenie Meyer is a terrible writer though, that much I absolutely 150% agree with.


I could barely get through a page of those books. Such pedestrian, basic writing.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Coldplay how are they so popular?


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

lyric said:


> I could barely get through a page of those books. Such pedestrian, basic writing.


No joke, it's really bad. 50 Shades was worse though. I got through maybe 30 pages before ragequitting.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> No joke, it's really bad. 50 Shades was worse though. I got through maybe 30 pages before ragequitting.


I hated that book. It wasn't even entertaining enough to be bad. And the sex scenes were so laughable. Why are books about some middle aged author's fantasies becoming popular?


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I hated that book. It wasn't even entertaining enough to be bad. And the sex scenes were so laughable. Why are books about some middle aged author's fantasies becoming popular?


I don't know. A lot of this self-insert fanfiction crap is getting published these days and it's sort of offensive to see it all get so popular. :sus


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I find Rhianna unbearable, everything about her makes me cringe. Never got the hype about her. 

Same for lady gaga, except i actually liked her a few years ago, now her relevance has disappeared.

Also i think the big bang theory is utter ****e, my housemates tried to rope me into watching it, after 4 episodes i was like 'nope, i'd rather watch paint dry'.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nirvana >>>> Most bands. 
"Hometown Glory" is one of Adeles best songs.
Kendrick Lamar Have the potential to be a G.O.A.T rapper (FACTUAL)
03-08 Wayne mixtapes >>>> Em's & Any living rappers discography except for Nas (FACTUAL)
Pepsi>>>>>>>Coke
Sierra Mist>>>>>Sprite
The Osbornes show was greatness.
Mac>>>>>>Windows


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

genetic differences account for a significant ammount of the IQ/empathy gap (achievement hap) observed between blacks and whites (or if you don't want it to sound so bad - between minorities and non-minorities).

of course there is so much stigma attached to research in that direction and a moratorium on that kind of conclusion, that the studies in the subject are sparse and their verbal conclusions often in conflict with the data analysis (this is why it's still a controversial assertion).


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ That has nothing to do with Pop Culture. The other Opinions thread is in general section.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

mm i mistook it for the other one.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

reload is better than load.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> reload is better than load.


Hmmm I actually liked Load better. They're both unpopular albums though lol.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Hmmm I actually liked Load better. They're both unpopular albums though lol.


Unfortunately. I thought Reload was far more powerful than all of their previous albums combined. It helped through high school quite a bit.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The park bench next to Kurt Cobain's house is the weirdest memorial that I have ever seen.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I think Gangnam Style is overdone.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Dunno if it's been said or not yet but The Big Bang Theory is the lamest, most unfunny show i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Dunno if it's been said or not yet but The Big Bang Theory is the lamest, most unfunny show i've seen in a long time.


The Big Bang Theory is the best show on television.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I think Gangnam Style is overdone.


I'm just happy the video beat Bieber's.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> The Big Bang Theory is the best show on television.


Maybe if you only get one channel and it only works half an hour out of the entire day.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I enjoyed the old Two and a Half Men when Charlie was on it.

THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a black man,with white skin.So i dance like a black man.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

J. R. R. Tolkein and J. K. Rowling are not great writers, but both have exceptional imaginations.

- from someone who has enjoyed books from both authors.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> J. R. R. Tolkein and J. K. Rowling are not great writers, but both have exceptional imaginations.
> 
> - from someone who has enjoyed books from both authors.


What would you say are Tolkien's weaknesses as an author?


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

*-* Zooey Deschanel isn't especially attractive or talented.
*-* The Office is still a great show, and while I like the UK version, the American version is better.
*-* Louis CK isn't that funny. 
*-* The Wolfman (2010) was an excellent movie. 
*-* Adventure Time blows. 
*-* XBox 360 is a worthless piece of junk. 
*-* Arby's tastes good. 
*-* Pro wrestling is great entertainment. People miss the point of it.
*-* Wes Anderson's movies aren't that great.
*-* George Harrison > Lennon, McCartney, & Ringo.
*-* Most anime/manga is glorified porn with one dimensional characters and poor artwork. 
*-* The Harry Potter franchise is underrated. Usually a franchise with that many sequels has at least two or three that are terrible. 8 Consistently good children's films is an incredible achievement that should be recognized.

*-* Nicolas Cage is a good actor. 
*-* The Dark Knight Rises is the best batman movie ever.
*-* Morgan Freeman isn't as amazing as everyone says he is. He isn't bad either though.
*-* Kenny Hotz's Triumph of the Will was the greatest TV show nobody watched.
*-*Taken was a crappy movie.

(Waits for the angry mob wielding torches and pitchforks :door)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Super Mario World is overrated and is pretty boring for a 2D Mario game.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> Kate Upton has fantastic boobies and a lovely face, but the rest of her body is just terrible. No waist, no hips, no ***, and bad legs. I'd still totally be up for a lesbian moment with her, though.


i thought i was the only person who thought that lol


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't find Scarlet Johanson as hot as everyone says
I find Jeff Dunham hillarious
Ben Afflec is actually a pretty good actor despite some horrid roles


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Any Given Sunday was one of the best movies ever made


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

illmatic1 said:


> i thought i was the only person who thought that lol


I actually don't find her face attractive at all


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

'sex' scenes in movies are way overdone. it is not even necessary most of the time.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

biggie smalls was an average rapper at best!!!!!!!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

shyshisho said:


> What would you say are Tolkien's weaknesses as an author?


Too much emphisis on backgrounds and worldbuilding in general, and the disregard of plot structure.

The hobbit is mostly devoid of all that ^ though.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Toto is one of the best bands ever. 

Best American band from the last 30 or so. Better musicians than Van Halen or any comtemporary band from their era... they can play anything, from jazz to rock. Marginally underrated...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Coldplay and Radiohead bore me to tears.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

The Usual Suspects is a bad movie with an "twist" ending that is basically a huge cheat.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ Not unpopular.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> Pepsi>>>>>>>Coke
> Mac>>>>>>Windows


----------



## Triacastela (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never quite understood the current fascination with zombie movies (and the horror genre in general). For me there's no meaning in it.

I remember reading an article somewhere which claimed that the rise in popularity of superhero movies was supposedly a reflection of some larger "need" of society for something to have faith in or something to that effect, I don't really remember.

If anyone has any insight as to what societal "itch" the zombie movies are scratching, well, I'd be curious to hear it.


----------



## Triacastela (Jun 25, 2012)

Also I can't stand Maroon 5. I suppose they're past their prime now, but I didn't even like them when they were getting all the airtime a couple of years ago.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


>


Lmao!
Real ****. Pepsi taste waaayyyyy better, coke is just stronger with less flavor lol.

No disrespect to vanilla & cherry coke though :yes


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> Lmao!
> Real ****. Pepsi taste waaayyyyy better, coke is just stronger with less flavor lol.
> 
> No disrespect to vanilla & cherry coke though :yes


lol it's all good. Everyone has their preference. Americans are lucky tho... we don't get all those different flavors of coke here. Gotta go to all the way to NY for that :no


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Triacastela said:


> I've never quite understood the current fascination with zombie movies (and the horror genre in general). For me there's no meaning in it.
> 
> I remember reading an article somewhere which claimed that the rise in popularity of superhero movies was supposedly a reflection of some larger "need" of society for something to have faith in or something to that effect, I don't really remember.
> 
> *If anyone has any insight as to what societal "itch" the zombie movies are scratching, well, I'd be curious to hear it.*


Are you sure you want to know?

The truth is, people like to fantasize about killing their neighbors without having to face the consequences. They like the idea of a post apocalyptic world where they can shoot their boss in the face, take his car, and go loot a bunch of junk from Walmart before hooking up with his wife. It's not so much the zombies that interest people. Most of them would never admit it, but it's the idea of total anarchy thats appealing to them. They like to think they could start their lives over with a clean slate and become some bad as_s_, rebel zombie killing machine. Everyone wants to believe that they'd be one of the sole survivors left and everyone they hate would turn into a zombie. In reality, either we'd all be dead, or we'd all be alive. That's the truth about why people like zombie movies though.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Quentin Tarantino is labelled as a genius but to me it seems like he hasn't even learnt the basics of storytelling yet.

I think reservoir dogs is the only film i've seen of his that I liked, and even that wasn't anything special.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> Quentin Tarantino is labelled as a genius but to me it seems like he hasn't even learnt the basics of storytelling yet.
> 
> I think reservoir dogs is the only film i've seen of his that I liked, and even that wasn't anything special.


Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I don't think Ryan Gosling is attractive.
> 
> I think _The Help_ was the worst Oscar Bait-y film of 2011.
> 
> _Glee_ and _The Big Bang Theory_ are insufferable.


I can't stand the big bang theory. The jokes are awful and unfunny. Oh haha, sad geeky reference that's not even correct!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Chandler Bing really p***** me off.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Chandler Bing really p***** me off.


Really? But he's hilarious


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Really? But he's hilarious


Could he be any more annoying?!

lol


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

fonz said:


> What's bad about it? It might not be my favourite film ever,but it has fewer flaws than any film I've ever seen


That's the problem right there, I think it tries so hard to be a film that has no flaws. It's a perfectionist that has diverted away from just being a film that's entertaining or is giving a message.

I find that since The Godfather, Citizen Kane and other films like them are hailed so highly by critics, many people say they like them just so they're in the same bandwagon, without REALLY giving their opinion about them.

Really I think the only reason why there are critics is so they can influence people's opinions to like a certain movie or artist, but we all have our own opinions and we don't need someone else to make it for us.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I think all of Tarantino's films are disgusting. I can't believe they're regarded so highly by many (that's what I love about diversity of opinions!). They all try to act "cool" :? and not only glorify violence but use it for a comedic effect. 

I'm actually appalled at how anyone could enjoy watching them, I wouldn't even if I was drunk.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

Nickelback is a terrible band.
Taylor Swift isn't that great.
I like dubstep, but Skrillex sounds horrible.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Pulp Fiction?


Not seen it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

the alley cat said:


> I think all of Tarantino's films are disgusting. I can't believe they're regarded so highly by many (that's what I love about diversity of opinions!). They all try to act "cool" :? and not only glorify violence but use it for a comedic effect.
> 
> I'm actually appalled at how anyone could enjoy watching them, I wouldn't even if I was drunk.


Definitely not liking his latest film that's coming out. It's basically glorifying slavery.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

The following films are completely unenjoyable.

Avatar
The Godfather
(500) Days of Summer
Mean Streets
A Hard's Day Night
2001: A Space Odyssey
Batman Begins (I enjoyed the other 2 Nolan Batman films.)
Memento
Every David Fincher film that isn't Se7en.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Olivia Munn sucks. I can't stand the B.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It actually makes me legit upset that Frank Ocean is popular.

I know I mentioned it before but I felt the need to get it off my chest. IMO he's quite possibly the worst R&B artist to get popular. Voice makes me want to do bad things to kittens.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

notthatsure said:


> The following films are completely unenjoyable.
> 
> Avatar
> The Godfather
> ...


how can u not like 500 days of summer?


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I never understand how 50 Shades of Grey becomes so popular...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I never understand how 50 Shades of Grey becomes so popular...


I don't either....


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Harry Potter and friends are WITCHES who go to witch school and are promoting the forces of evil through the practice black magic - not to be idealized by children.
&
**** book.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

notthatsure said:


> The following films are completely unenjoyable.
> 
> Avatar
> *The Godfather*
> ...


I can completely agree with you exept, _The Godfather. _How didnt you enjoy that??


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Christopher Nolan's films are superficially clever but fundamentally sterile.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> I can completely agree with you exept, _The Godfather. _How didnt you enjoy that??


I guess it never engaged me as a picture. I assume it deserves a re-watch but...it's like 3 hours. Love Apocalypse Now though....I think Hearts of Darkness might be ever better though....that might be another unpopular opinion I hold.

Essentially I feel the 90 minute making of documentary of Apocalypse Now than the film itself even though the documentary is it's own entity and won a bunch of awards or something.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

notthatsure said:


> The following films are completely unenjoyable.
> 
> Avatar
> *The Godfather*
> ...


Agreed with you except the bolded two. Godfather was a masterpiece and Begins was the only one of the 3 I loved. The other two were entertaining but Begins really made me relate to the character. The theme of facing your fear and using it as motivation kind of hit home with me and my SA.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> Agreed with you except the bolded two. Godfather was a masterpiece and Begins was the only one of the 3 I loved. The other two were entertaining but Begins really made me relate to the character. The theme of facing your fear and using it as motivation kind of hit home with me and my SA.


as far as The Godfather goes I said I jsut never connected with it.

Batman Beings though... I have legitimate grievances with that film, lol. I found it way too long winded for a superhero movie. The background story seemed forced and his samurai master like figure seemed unnecessary whether it was in the comics or not (something I don't know.). I had seen the origins of Batman a million times, I already know what his prime objective is, he didn't need to be a recovering batphobic as well I mean you come in rooting for the guy.

Now I like my action movies paced but proper, Batman Begin was neither it got off to a dreadfully slow start and was completely back heavy. Not only did it leaned on the 3-act structure I hate so much from the Hollywood superhero movie machine it did it in the slowest most deliberate way possible.

Now I fancy film a passion of mine, so I could be called a snob and I wouldn't wear that title as badge of honor, but I wouldn't deny it either. Batman rounded off as a trilogy and I actually liked the third one the best, but if I am going to watch a movie that helps me connect to my SA on a higher level it's going to be something kiddish or lovestoryish like Bridge to Terabithia, Little Manhatten, Hannah and Her Sisters, Annie Hall, Nobody Knows, etc etc.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

notthatsure said:


> as far as The Godfather goes I said I jsut never connected with it.
> 
> Batman Beings though... I have legitimate grievances with that film, lol. I found it way too long winded for a superhero movie. The background story seemed forced and his samurai master like figure seemed unnecessary whether it was in the comics or not (something I don't know.). I had seen the origins of Batman a million times, I already know what his prime objective is, he didn't need to be a recovering batphobic as well I mean you come in rooting for the guy.
> 
> ...


You're welcome to your opinion.

Godfather really hits home if you think about the family dynamic and some brilliant scenes.

As for Batman Begins it did a hell of a good job setting up a believeable character that's pretty damn kick butt. The first half was mostly setting up the character while the second really picked up the pace. Plus I liked Liam Neeson's character as a villian best. I also liked it b/c it was about Bruce instead of foucusing on the villians as has been the case in just about every other Batman film.

No worries if we disagree though. Just a fun thread.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> You're welcome to your opinion.
> 
> Godfather really hits home if you think about the family dynamic and some brilliant scenes.
> 
> ...


Yea I am not super cereal or anything here, lol. Now if I were going to do The Batman origin story scene segwaying into the main plot I would've used this scene...the excerpt is from Wikipedia with some additions by me.

Batman is trained by Alfred he was once a spy or something and discovers that Joe Chill, the small-time crime boss he is investigating, is none other than the man who killed his parents. Batman confronts him with the knowledge that Chill killed Thomas and Martha Wayne. Chill, believing there is no way Batman could know this, accuses him of bluffing, but Batman reveals his identity as Bruce Wayne, who witnessed the murder firsthand. Terrified, Chill flees and seeks protection from his henchmen, but once they learn that Chill's actions led to the hated Batman's existence, they turn on their boss and gun him down before realizing how priceless his knowledge of Batman's true identity is. Before a dying Chill has a chance to reveal Batman's identity, the Dark Knight intervenes and apprehends the goons; Chill dies in Batman's arms, addressing him by his true name.

Now that is Batman beginning, IMO.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

notthatsure said:


> I guess it never engaged me as a picture. I assume it deserves a re-watch but...it's like 3 hours. Love Apocalypse Now though....I think Hearts of Darkness might be ever better though....that might be another unpopular opinion I hold.
> Essentially I feel the 90 minute making of documentary of Apocalypse Now than the film itself even though the documentary is it's own entity and won a bunch of awards or something.


Hmm, especially in Godfather I, every second was very bold and exciting. So that made it seem like a 1.5 hour movie. I think you immediately give it a second chance. Also don't watch when you even feel a little bit sleepy. Otherwise the movie would be a big torture. I'm sure everybody knows it, but just in case. 
Because, I still make that mistake sometimes, like I once tried to watch Dr.Strangelove when it was 11 pm, then watched only the %10 of it. Now I don't even want to hear its title again.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> reload is better than load.


Agreed.

I HATE Will Ferrell. HATE.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Every role in tv and film should be played by Walton Goggins, and all past tv shows and films should be remade starring Walton Goggins in every role.


----------

